# BMX helmet for time trials?



## joshw (8 Mar 2009)

Are these a cheap yet effective alternative to the pointy 'aero' helmets?

I became interested after reading about Michael Hutchinson's hour record attempt for which he used one of these.

Cheers,


----------



## joshw (8 Mar 2009)

interesting thread - http://forum.slowtwitch.com/Slowtwi...stest_aero_helmet_for_age_groupers:_P1874104/


----------

